# Blackpool Rspca Fun Dog Show, Sun 27th September



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

At Highfield Humanities College, Highfield Road, Blackpool.

1.00 per entry (all dogs must be 6 months or older).
Registration from 10.00 am, judging 11.00 am - 3.30 (approx)

1a. Catch The Sausage 1b Catch The Sausage
2a. Crossbreed puppy (6 to 12 months) 2b. Veteran dog (7 years plus)
3. Waggiest tail
4. Child Handler (6 - 10 years)
5a. Most handsome dog 5b. Prettiest bitch
6. Child handler (11 - 16 years)
7. Best Condition 8. Best 6 legs
9. Mismatched pair (ie 2 dogs) 10. Saddest eyes
11. Dog the judge would like to take home
12. Longview dog of the year*
13. Best in show

* Only dogs rehomed from RSPCA Blackpool & North Lancs, Longview Animal Centre may enter this class).

Classes shown with the same number followed by either a or b will be run concurrently.

tel: 01253 763991.


----------

